# Anno 1404 Venedig: Speicher-Problem



## DieChaplinMelone (11. April 2010)

Hallihallo!
Ich bin ein riesiger Anno (1404) Fan! Habe stundenlang gespielt und es hat mie sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Verständlich, dass ich mir die Erweiterung "Venedig" geholt habe.
Nun möchte er aber auf einmal meine letzten zwei Spielstände einfach nicht mehr laden. Während des Speicherns gab es keinen Absturz oder Windowswarnton, einfach nichts. Hinterher bemerkte die Anno-Stimme noch: "Spiel gesichert!" Von wegen!! Weiß einer da draußen, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, diese Spielstände zu reparieren? 
Achso, und jetzt noch der Clou: Der drittletzte Spielstand  ist von 4. April.

Bitte, bitte helft mir!


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2010)

Was genau passiert denn beim Laden? vlt. stört ja nur Den virenscanner oder so?


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (11. April 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was genau passiert denn beim Laden? vlt. stört ja nur Den virenscanner oder so?



Er lädt ca. 3 Sekunden und anschließend komme ich ins Anno 1404: Venedig Hauptmenü samt Infomeldung: "Laden fehlgeschlagen!" Außerdem lädt er manche anderen Szenarienspielstände ja ohne zu murren. Der Virenscanner hat noch nie dazwischen gefunkt, aber ich werde es mal ausprobieren.

Achso, läuft Venedig eigentlich mit DRM?

edit: Hmm, also mit abgeschalteten Virenscanner lädt er leider auch net!


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2010)

Als, zur Not mal neu installieren ^^


----------

